# zwykły skrypt bash przy starcie

## matiit

Da się zwykły skrypt bash uruchomić przy starcie?

Czy zwykłe danie go do init.d i chmod +x wystarczy?

----------

## Arfrever

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Da się zwykły skrypt bash uruchomić przy starcie?

 

Tak.

 *matiit wrote:*   

> Czy zwykłe danie go do init.d i chmod +x wystarczy?

 

Nie.

Możesz dodać wywołanie skryptu w "/etc/conf.d/local".

----------

## SlashBeast

Dokładniej to w local.start.

----------

## matiit

Wystarczy podać w local.start ścieżkę do skryptu?

A jak chcę żeby wystartował przed np. halem?

Nie bardzo chcę robić initscripta, chyba że to będzie konieczne... :/

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Możesz dodać wywołanie skryptu w "/etc/conf.d/local".

 

Można też po prostu użyć rc-update, który zrobi symlinka w odpowiednim runlevelu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zawsze możesz nie startować hala normalnie tylko w local.start dopisac np.

```
/root/moj_fajny_skrypt_startowany_przed_halem.sh

/etc/init.d/hald start
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *matiit wrote:*   

> A jak chcę żeby wystartował przed np. halem?
> 
> Nie bardzo chcę robić initscripta, chyba że to będzie konieczne... :/

 

Przecież to bardzo proste:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        before hald

}

start() {

        ${SKRYPT}

}
```

----------

## matiit

Nie chciałem initscripta bo chciałem żeb to też działało na innych distrach  :Smile: 

Dla paru osób, które potrzebują rzeczy idiot-friendly  :Smile: 

No ale jak mus to mus  :Smile: 

----------

